# APR Motorsport in 1st and 3rd at Watkins Glen! Live Timing Inside



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

For those of you who might want to keep track today here's the link to live timing:
http://laptrax02.racersites-cl...&TEST=
Go APR!


----------

